# Having trouble getting to 5.7.893



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Was on 5.5.893, R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root to 5.5.886 tried to flash the zip in the OP here in stock recovery and it errored and failed.

the error is at verifying current system

error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip

any ideas??


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Still having problems. I finally did just go ahead and reupdate to 5.5.893. Rumor mill says its gonna be the official anyway. 
Everyone days the web top hack dont work in this version. I was gonna try it out but don't wanna boot loop today.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

From 5.5.893 go down to the part of that post you linked to where it says No Longer Needed Steps. Flash each of those files, in stock recovery, rebooting in between each, obv. That's should get you to 5.7.893 with correct kernal/radios etc. If webtop is not working however, and you care, THEN at that point releasedroot back to 5.5.866, foreverroot, and then flash the full file at the top of that post. Ought to fix everything. I know it sounds weird but that's the process I used and i've advised others who got it done this way. Let me know how it turns out..

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> From 5.5.893 go down to the part of that post you linked to where it says No Longer Needed Steps. Flash each of those files, in stock recovery, rebooting in between each, obv. That's should get you to 5.7.893 with correct kernal/radios etc. If webtop is not working however, and you care, THEN at that point releasedroot back to 5.5.866, foreverroot, and then flash the full file at the top of that post. Ought to fix everything. I know it sounds weird but that's the process I used and i've advised others who got it done this way. Let me know how it turns out..
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


Thanks for the response. I tried dhackers releasedroot and forever root (option 1). 
But when I try flashing the file at the top of that post in stock recovery it errors. 
I'm really beginning to think "who cares" tho., lol.
I figure with the official ota right around the corner all this is gonna be obsolete soon any way.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

I wonder if I did go ahead and do the 5.6 then 5.7 . Then r3l3aseroot and forever root. 
Then I'd already be on the 5.7 kernal and radio.. then maybe it update in stock recovery without erroring out....
Jeeze that sounds like a lot of trouble!!


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

From what i've seen they sent out an OTA today finally and it's actually 5.8.894. I've heard there's been some issues with success in updating though. I was trying to put this leaked version on my phone late last night and it was taking quite a bit of troubleshooting.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Still no luck. Seems I'm stuck on 5.5.893 for some reason. Any ideas are welcome.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Did you do as I said? The "No longer needed steps" to "inch" your way to 5.7.893, then revert back, THEN flash the first file in that post...?


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

yearn said:


> Still no luck. Seems I'm stuck on 5.5.893 for some reason. Any ideas are welcome.


you must be on 5.5.886 kernal and radio for the uptade to take. we can get the radio back but not the kernal. corect me if i am wrong


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

1) Go back to stock 5.5.886 first using the one-click method (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1279825). Using menu option #1 and complete the full process

2) go to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1327537 and download Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US at the top of the thread.

3) Take battery out and unplug phone. Put battery in, hold volume up and down at the same time and press power. Use volume down to highlight recovery and use volume up to select

4) You will see a triangle with ! mark. Press volume up and down to go into menu mode. Use volume down to select install update from SD Card. Select Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US you had download earlier and install.

Poof you are now 5.7.893

What I am stucked at is, installed cheesecake and can't seem to get 5.8.894 ahahah


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

smilepak said:


> 1) Go back to stock 5.5.886 first using the one-click method (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1279825). Using menu option #1 and complete the full process
> 
> 2) go to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1327537 and download Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US at the top of the thread.
> 
> ...


These are the exact steps I took (other than the battery pull) still getting the package error?
Idk what's up?


----------



## bionicmonkey (Nov 4, 2011)

Hold on so if we take the ota update we get to keep root?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

bionicmonkey said:


> Hold on so if we take the ota update we get to keep root?


With the official they may patch root but don't quote me


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

yearn said:


> These are the exact steps I took (other than the battery pull) still getting the package error?
> Idk what's up?


Do it again. It is a delicated process. If you had an error, back to step 1 again cause anything you did outside of the steps in between could interfer. I had to go through the same steps 4 times to realize that.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

The sideload error means your missing a file in the preinstall partition. Just reflash the preinstall image.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> The sideload error means your missing a file in the preinstall partition. Just reflash the preinstall image.


I dont even have a "sideload" folder! 
is that something someone can post up here and i just drop it in the tmp folder/?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

yearn said:


> I dont even have a "sideload" folder!
> is that something someone can post up here and i just drop it in the tmp folder/?


I responded in the R3L3AS3D thread you posted in yesterday on how to get the /preinstall folder back.

There is no sideload folder.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> I responded in the R3L3AS3D thread you posted in yesterday on how to get the /preinstall folder back.
> 
> There is no sideload folder.


I've followed those steps to the letter twice now and still no luck. 
After I do option 1 in r3l3as3root the only version I can flash in stock recovery is back to the one I'm on now. Everything else errors out


----------

